# Film in Avi umwandeln?



## Hybrid Soldier (15. Juli 2003)

hallo 
ich habe mal eine Frage,ich habe einen Film aufgenomm und da wollte ich ein paar Szenen rausschneiden.Das habe ich mit Magix video deLuxe gemacht und hab den Film dann abgespeichert.Der Film taucht aber in einer MVD-Datei auf.Das heißt ich kann den Film auf keinem Player abspielen.ICh wollte mal fragen wie ich den Film in ein avi oder mpeg format umwandeln kann.Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet  Peac´n´out


----------



## Tim C. (15. Juli 2003)

Ohne das Programm jemals gesehen zu haben, würde ich mal schätzen, dass es einen Menüpunkt Datei -> Exportieren gibt.


----------

